
Distributed Systems Theory for the Distributed Systems Engineer - vshan
http://www.the-paper-trail.org/post/2014-08-09-distributed-systems-theory-for-the-distributed-systems-engineer/
======
vshan
Just to add on to the fantastic article: Designing Data‑Intensive Applications
is a great book which tries to bridge the gap between distributed systems
theory and practice.

